# Staffie and Collie x



## StaffieMad

Here are a few pics of my staffie and my OH collie cross:


























































sorry for pic overload!, thanks for looking


----------



## Guest

Great pics...lovely dogs.


----------



## mr.stitches

Theyre both beautiful!

Proud parent alert lol!


----------



## Guest

Aww they're gorgeous! Love the markings on the staff  collie looks like he's got some Labrador in him too - looks like my very first dog  lovely pics!


----------



## StaffieMad

thank you for your lovely comments  they are like 2 peas in a pod lol


----------



## crazydoglover

i love your staffie, the markings are stunning  and the collie cross looks like a big softy lovely eyes


----------



## StaffieMad

thank you, she has very odd markings she gets called a Dalmation a lot by kids  yeah he is a cutie


----------



## Fleur

lovely dogs - they look like good friends sat there together.


----------



## StaffieMad

thank you Fleur, yeah they are Minni (staff) likes to sit on Micky a lot lol


----------



## maisyjess

Lovely pics. My ex has a dog who looks just like your collie lab x


----------



## Tigerneko

Love that patch around your Staff's eye, it makes her look a right little character


----------



## amason

StaffieMad said:


> Here are a few pics of my staffie and my OH collie cross:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for pic overload!, thanks for looking


absolutly beautiful dogs! we have a 4 yr old white female staffie called Bella. much maligned at the moment but fantastic dogs!


----------



## ~jo~

lurrrrrvvvveeeee your staffie beautiful looking lil girlie :cornut:


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous dogs, thanks for sharing


----------

